# hello everyone, I am a new member of the forum



## amadahy032 (May 22, 2018)

Hello guys!
Went to MAC today, bought the goodies, came home, and found out that I got instead of Subculture.. Sublime Culture.. these names are too similar.. but are the colors similar.. i'm thinking of going back and exchange it but.. are they that different? I can't tell from the website... TIA


----------



## shellygrrl (May 23, 2018)

Welcome!

The Cremestick lipliners (of which Sublime Culture was one) were discontinued, which is why you can't find it on MAC's site. It and Subculture are pretty much in the same brownish-pinkish nude family, or so a little Googling tells me. The only major difference is formula.


----------

